# Gaggia Cubika Plus tamper



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi people

does anyone know what size tamper I need for the cubika plus?


----------



## donaldg (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi nekromantik

Should be a 53mm tamper. creamsupplies.co.uk do a nice motta one and costs about £19 including next day courier delivery. I took delivery of mine today and it fits my basket fine.

Only think I would say is that the Cubika Plus is supposed to be designed such that separate tamping is not required if using the pressurised basket.

Hope this helps.


----------

